# thinkin about buying a charles daily...any input?



## turkeyhunter4

I am thinking about buying a charles daily for turkey hunting this season....i heard they were pretty good guns...any input?


----------



## TheBigWolfie

I am also thinking of buying a Daily shotgun I heard to stay away from them. But I would like to get an opinion about his gun from some who actually owns one. I will use it for dove. Thanks :******:


----------



## turkeyhunter4

yea i heard they were good all around shotguns and i heard they were pieces of crap but i dont know wut is true....if you are lookin for a 12 ga. for dove huntin i would recommend either a beretta A391 or a browning gold....i use both and i havent ever had trouble with either of them


----------



## Guest

I have a 20 gauge Charles Daly and beat the living crap out of it. It's the gun I use for training my dogs. I bring my dogs out in some pretty bad weather and it always survives. My friend has a 12 gage and it ejects the empty and another loaded shell with it when he shoots magnum 3".
Sounds like there's lemons here and there, I love my 20.


----------



## smalls

Charles Daly 12 ga. pump= JUNK!

Had I not won it, I would have never bought it!


----------



## DuckBuster

One word fo you guys.... *JUNK!!!*


----------



## bigblackfoot

Ive heard the opposite of you guys. One of my good friends's dad has one and he really like it, and another guy i know has one and he really likes it too. I guess its all just a difference in opinions.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I would rate them as junk. Dont waste the money.


----------



## Bigdog

Charles Daly is an importer, guns could be manufactured where ever, they just put their name on them. Quality depends upon who builds them.


----------



## Guest

My friends just went to hell snow goose hunting this weekend! His is JUNK!!! :withstupid: However, my 20 gauge RULES!!!


----------



## Canada_Hunter

hello,I had one last year 12 ga 3 1/2......theirs pump fit me really and pattern ok.....but it rust easily even if you take good care of it and internal piece are not finished.....believe me or not but you can fire even if the chamber isnt lock properly...mine would fire with 1/4'' open chamber....so i think you should look for a 870's or 1300's

my english suck sorry...i hope its clear :beer:


----------



## FrozenHusker

TurkeyHunter, 
I own the Daly Field Hunter Auto, and I would say its the best upland gun I have carried for the money. Very light weight. I had a problem with the gun cycling 1 time after about 500 rounds of cheap ammo without cleaning. 
Replace the O-Ring on the mag tube as soon as you get it with the same size from your local hardware store. Buy A few extras to keep in the case.
Clean it once a month during the season, and you will have no troubles.

For Pheasent and Dove, it is deadly. The model I had, which was $299 at Walmart and under 200 bucks at any pawn shop, would hold 5 - 2 3/4 inch shells in the mag. Making the total capacity 6. Thats a lot of flying lead if you need it because you are a bad shot (like me).

I believe it is also good for duck if you are hard on your gun. I don't want to have to worry about throwing my $800-$1400 auto in the sand and mud. Shoots 3 inch shells with no problem. Best pattern load was 3" 4 shot at 40 yards.

One thing. Scheels will not accept them as a trade as a friend of mine found out when he wanted to trade up to a 3 1/2 inch 12.

They got a reputation as crap the first year they were out because of poor manufacturing compliance by their vendors. I do believe that they have fixed this years ago, and are a good gun for what they cost. Your friends will make fun of you, but you will have more money left over for other gear instead of having it all tied up in a gun.


----------



## Kitson

I have a Charles daily 3 inch and have only had one problem with it. The lever to open the breach fell out on me and caused me difficulties shooting, someone above said that they could fire the gun with the breach 1/4 open. In my case I did hear the hammer fall, but it wouldnt strike the shell. Other then that I've been very happy with it. My last gun was one I inherited from my grandfather, a browning A-5 automatic, however, one major problem, Bent barrell  .


----------



## TANATA

All I know is they sell um at Wal Mart. :wink:


----------



## duckie

OK, your thinking about getting a Daly. Let me tell you my thinking on getting one.

I got a 12 ga. back in 2001, I used this gun a lot ,Dove ,Rabbit, Duck and Goose hunting. I have the 3 inch mag field semi-auto.

I have always had remingtons and used the pumps (870) and the 1100 over the years.
I had a few malifunctions with the 1100s I have owned and it always cose me money to get them repaired. Duck hunting this last year my Daly s bolt locking lug broke,I ordered the parts I needed to get it operating again and when they came in they were wrong. I took my gun to a shop and he called the Daly company, they told him to ship it to them and they would take a look at it. After 8 weeks or so the shop called me and told me my gun was back. When I picked it up and inspected it I was amazed at what they did .

I was expecting them to have replaced the locking lug and to have at least a 100 dollar bill, well the Daly company stands by there guns. They replaced ALL of the internal moveing parts with NEW parts and I mean ALL the parts, new bolt, operating lever,bolt slide and all the small things that make the gas operate the bolt, right down to the little "O" ring. It cost me 24.00 bucks for shipping is ALL.

I have now picked up a 20 guage and will always buy Dalys now. Its very hard nowdays to get anyone to stand by there word on fixing a problem,Not so with Charles Daly shotguns. If they say they will fix it for life, you better belive them because they honor there word.

The semi-auto I have fires faster than my old 1100, is a tad lighter and I belive it to be a great shot gun. The price is a main factor for most of us and when getting any gun and you just can't beat the Daly for that. When a company stands by there product makes the deal so much sweeter.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have two Dailys, a 20ga. and 12ga. ou. They were made by B.C.Murco same ezact company that made the Browning ou 12ga. my brother in law has. 
The 12ga. has fixed improved modified and and a tight full chokes. Swings sweet and shoots where you point.
The 20ga. has fixed modified and skeet one chokes and is deadly on early season grouse.
I like the fact that the ejectors just lift the hulls rather than throw them all over the place. Can you tell I reload.

 Al


----------



## 25-06rem.

A jam daily, junk, junk, and ya junk. they break all the time, and live by the name i gave them JAM DAILY waste of money


----------



## kota bear

i just bought a daly semi auto today. put 200 rounds of winchester field loads through it without even cleaning the packing grease out of it. didn't even hiccup. would recommend them to anyone. better than my 11-87.


----------



## DuckBuster

Kota-

Give it a year or two.... :wink:


----------



## kota bear

not to worried about it. i've seen all sorts of guns that people say are junk. most of it turns out to be neglect on their part then they blame it on the weapon. besides, for $320 bucks new in the box, can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## DuckBuster

That's what I thought about the price. I was quick to call up a couple of buddies to tell them about the deal I found... they bought one, too. All 3 failed in the first 1-2 years.

As far as neglect goes, mine was cleaned about every other trip out.... That wasn't it.

I hope your luck with them is better than ours, but in my experience, you get what you pay for.


----------



## wyogoose

My step dad bought one about three years ago. I think he has fored maybe 25 rounds through it since due to the fact that is was always in repair. I csn only remember one time when it fired more the once in a series. However, on a positve note they do have amazing customer service and hav done everything they can for him at no cost. They emailed him the other day and said that his gun is on its way back and is guaranteed to work perfect. They will stand by their work for as long as you own the gun. It is definatly a gamble when you get one so the choice is yours. I say just buy a Stoeger 2000!!!


----------



## kota bear

still shooting good. have about 500 rounds through it now. took the plug out and shot the heck out of it to see if i could get it to malfunction. no such luck. pumped every shot through. got more than what i paid for so far.


----------



## kota bear

still running SUPER have about 2500 rounds through it now including 3"buckshot loads going after coyotes.


----------



## goosehunternd

I won a pump at a DU banquet, It was a 3" gun only and it would fire 1 out of 3 shells only good thing about it was the max-4 camo job, biggest P.O.S I have ever shot


----------

